# Sticky  PPS Perpetual Preservation Systems - aquatic plant fertilizer



## Edward

*Introducing the PPS-Classic*

After numerous years of experimenting with aquatic plants and their requirements, reading endless opinions on the do's and don'ts. It was time for me to do my own experiment using a system based on the knowledge acquired over the years. 
The system which I refer to as Perpetual Preservation System (PPS) took many years in the making and many years of experimentation to fine tune, to document and to understand why some aspects worked and why some didn't. I discovered that the reason why some of the systems I was experimenting with didn't work was because it was a standard fix all cure. Water, fish, plants, biology and ones individual ecosystem that are created in your rooms are not standard, they are not the same, and they are not generic. Each has a life of their own and each is unique in both design and water chemistry. Accordingly, the Perpetual Preservation System was born from this idea. The idea that your tank is different, the idea that your tank is unique and that it requires unique attention is what brings us to where we are today in terms of aquatic plant fertilization and maintenance. Over the past months I attempted to get this point across in many posts here on APC answering a question at a time, a parameter at a time, a topic at a time which caused confusion. Your aquatic systems are not standalone; they can not be analyzed alone, they must be looked at in its entirety as a whole. Therefore, in order to help you and to those who want to push the limits of what can be attained and over the past few months working closely with Vic (also known as Discus), we have put together what we feel is an overall summary in the following articles. Although these articles barely scratch the surface of the work that has gone into the determination of formulas, the chemistry, and the biology, they are written to give the experienced and the beginner the basics to ensure their ecosystems thrive.

Thank you,
Edward

http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer


----------



## Edward

*Re: PPS Perpetual Preservation System*

We have developed two PPS systems to fit every aquarium and personal preference. 

*PPS-Classic*
This system runs aquariums indefinitely without water changes. It requires weekly to monthly testing. Water changes are optional.

*PPS-Pro*, (most recent system)
This is the easiest system ever. There is no testing required and water changes are optional.

For the latest PPS-Pro system please see PPS-Analysis-and-feedback Forum. 

http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer


----------



## Leviathan

Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available.

GeoCities has closed, but there's a lot more to explore on Yahoo!


can anyone help with this, please?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi APC Support,

I believe that Leviathan is try to tell us that the links above are at the GeoCities website and no longer available.


----------



## bookpage

bump


----------



## ashappard

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi APC Support,
> 
> I believe that Leviathan is try to tell us that the links above are at the GeoCities website and no longer available.


thanks guys, we'll see if we can recover them and make them available again.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi ashappard,

Thanks for checking on this for us!


----------



## wkndracer

The files I have downloaded on my hard drive from Edwards posted PPS are as free as sending a receiving email address to any whom ask.
I have the following files;
NPK relationship pdf,
Water Hardness (GH,Ca,Mg) pdf,
FAQ doc,
The four excel files including the tracking spreadsheets with CO2 and Mg calculator formulas plugged in,
Excel calculators for solution formulas and dosing amounts.
Seven files in all.
Hopefully the original files will again be made available.


----------



## wkndracer

*Re:Lost files*

All that asked were forwarded the files today including a Mod on the forum eaceactive Mods are cool.)

Hopefully Edward will arise from his silence and supply his remaining lost works once again.

If not what shall we do? It is a great alternative to the excesses of EI (IMO). I type with two fingers and converting the rest of Edwards paperwork back to electronic format will surely bruise one of them. LOL


----------



## davemonkey

Thanks for getting that info out to those who wanted it wkndracer. (Helpful members are even cooler!!  )Edward had said the hosting site was shut down or something. That's about where my knowledge on the matter ends.


----------



## ashappard

yes, thanks wkndracer.
I've attached what I could and noted files that are still missing.
If anybody has these please feel free to shoot me a PM.

the GH.Ca.Mg.pdf, I have but it is too large to attach. 
attached pdfs have to be below 100K


----------



## Edward

Sorry for the delay, info and files are available for download
http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer 
Please see signature bellow


----------

